# unknown Bios Error. Error code =0163 Please help me i dont know what to do



## Tildafox (Oct 1, 2005)

*Please help me i dont know what to do*

I changed to a asus k8v-x motherboard & a AMD sempron Processor 2500+ and since i have every time i start my computer i always get (unknown Bios Error. Error code =0163) & i try & continue normally I can start in safe mode but can not start windows normally. What should i do to fix this problem if anyone can help me :4-dontkno


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

welcome to tsf
did you do a format on your drive?
if you did and this is happening, try resetting your cmos, either with a jumper on the main board, or by popping out the button battery for 20 minutes after its unplugged
goodluck and post back


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in safe mode go into the device manager and click on view at the top,and show hidden devices
then check for any yellow alongside of anything
because it starts in safe mode it indicates it is a software problem and a driver is probably corrupted,not an actual bios problem,just the bios cannot start whatever it is


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

BIOS error 163 - Time & Date Not Set

Go into BIOS setup and set the time and date then save and exit.


----------



## madcore (Oct 11, 2005)

Tildafox said:


> I changed to a asus k8v-x motherboard & a AMD sempron Processor 2500+ and since i have every time i start my computer i always get (unknown Bios Error. Error code =0163)


Update your BIOS ROM, it`s cant understand correctly semptron processor.
Download on ASUS web-page K8vx1012.zip and flash it
if it is starting in safe mode it is recognising the cpu which makes the above statement incorrect
dai


----------

